# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] Cannot edit macro in hidden workbook

## debspecs

Using:  Excel 2007

When I try to delete old, unused macros, i get the following error message:
"Cannot edit a macro on a hidden workbook.  Unhide the workbook using the Unhide command".

Sounds simple.  But I can't find where the unhide command for the workbook is.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

thank you, 
Falala

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello debspecs,

These macros are probably in your Personal.xlsb workbook. This workbook is hidden when you open a standard workbook. You can locate this workbook in the following directory: *C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART*

Sincerely,
Leith Ross

----------


## debspecs

I'm first reading this reply now.  thank you for your quick response, and I will take your advice.

----------


## TedH

I found the file (PERSONAL.XLSB) and checked the properties.

"Read Only" and "Hidden" are not checked. I still can't edit my macros.

Ted
(using word 2007)

----------


## royUK

You need to unhide the personal.xlsb

On the View tab, in the Window group, click Hide.

Edit the macros, then hide the workbook

----------


## TedH

got it~ thanks

----------


## royUK

If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------


## upatel

This is really help. Work great. Thanks :Smilie:

----------


## GirlGeek123

Thank you for the great answers! This post has saved me a lot of time. I was just about ready to trash the workbook (but I have learned to save a master copy before making major changes) when I came across this. I get into trouble playing around with new things sometimes!  :Smilie: 

--Bambi

----------


## TheDriver85

This saved my butt too, thanks.

----------


## ryonis

> You need to unhide the personal.xlsb
> 
> On the View tab, in the Window group, click Hide.
> 
> Edit the macros, then hide the workbook



Thank you. very usefull!!

----------


## camilo.sierra

Count me in as saved by this as well.  Thanks a lot.

----------


## nanc1ta

13 years later and still saving us all.

----------


## pshaw436

I'm having the same issue, but the solution isn't working.

My PERSONAL workbook isn't hidden, but it is still locked for editing. When I open the personal workbook a temporary hidden personal book opens?

I've also disabled my preview pane as that's what seemed to have worked for others.

I'm rather new to macros and VBA as well as the personal workbook.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Parker

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------

